# Canon 1D Mark II N as Slave Master



## imatechie (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,

Can I use my Canon 1D Mark IIN as a slave master with a Canon Speedlite 580 EX II? That is can I use a 580 EX II wirelessly, without buying a transmitter?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Tony S (Aug 28, 2011)

No, you need to use either another 580EX or the STE-EII transmitter to fire your 580. Canon does not build wireless flash capability into any of its bodies.  You can also spend some money on A pocket Wizard setup, but for what it will cost you you might as well get the second flash.


----------



## Handoogies (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, only the 7D has built in wireless transmitter. What Tony said.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2011)

That's correct, that body does not have the ability to act as a wireless Master in Canon's flash system.  It doesn't even have a flash of it's own.

Only Canon's newest bodies can do this.  The 7D and I believe the 60D and maybe even the T3i.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 30, 2011)

Does eanyone on here read their ****ing manuals ?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 30, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Does eanyone on here read their ****ing manuals ?


Doesn't anyone use spell check?  :er:


----------

